# front brake system



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

hi, i'm a newbie to the forum.....
my car is a Sentra GX 1.3 model - Philippine Release

guys, just want to know something.....
when my wheels are off, i could shake the front brake cylinder body as well
as the rotor, but when the wheels are on, the rotor could not be shaken but
i can push the cylinder body inward.....

just wandering is this normal? tried to tighten the pin bolts but they are 
already tight? 

need your inputs before i bring my car to the mechanic....


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

lemarv said:


> hi, i'm a newbie to the forum.....
> my car is a Sentra GX 1.3 model - Philippine Release
> 
> guys, just want to know something.....
> ...


What do you mean by "cylinder body"? I think that's what's confusing everyone who wants to but can't respond to your thread.


----------



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

cylinder body - the one that holds the brake pads, it is connected to the torque member via the pin bolts.....

just got a copy of the service manual for n16 sentra's, i brought the car to the service center and they did as what i read on the manual, the mechanic just added grease to the caliper.....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

While slightly OT, I am guessing your car is a 1.3 liter and that you get amazing gas mileage? If they had those in the US, I would buy one to save on the rising prices.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

lemarv said:


> cylinder body - the one that holds the brake pads, it is connected to the torque member via the pin bolts.....
> 
> just got a copy of the service manual for n16 sentra's, i brought the car to the service center and they did as what i read on the manual, the mechanic just added grease to the caliper.....


Ok, so you are talking about what we just refer to as the caliper around here. Now, did greasing the caliper pins fix the problem? 

Movement of the entire assembly can also indicate that either one of the lower bolts on the torque member are loose or that the wheel bearing is going. Don't overtorque any of the bolts or pins though. It isn't that easy to do, but if any of these bolts should snap you will not have a pleasant drive home.


----------



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

greasing the calipers remove the noise that i hear whenever i pass a not so paved road..... and it has lessen the play, i think it is within specs now....
from the looks of the position of the torque member bolts, your very right....
if one snaps, looks like a wrecker will bring me home.....
have checked all bolts under my car and everything seems to be tight enough

it's a 1.3L engine, i get a lot of mileage for every liter of gas i load....


thank you all for the info.....


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

lemarv said:


> greasing the calipers remove the noise that i hear whenever i pass a not so paved road..... and it has lessen the play, i think it is within specs now....
> from the looks of the position of the torque member bolts, your very right....
> if one snaps, looks like a wrecker will bring me home.....
> have checked all bolts under my car and everything seems to be tight enough
> ...


Sorry we couldn't be of more help. I hope everything works out ok with it.


----------



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

i know more of you would have added ideas, i should have used caliper instead of cylinder, 

thanks and more power to all of you....


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

lemarv,
Your car is ok, what you mentioned is normal. The calipers are supposed to be free-floating and able to move in- and out-board. That's what allows both inside and outside brake pads to automatically squeeze the rotor equally.

Dunno if this is a good example, but think of a bicycle's brakes and the mechanism that squeezes the pads against the rim. with the brakes released, the whole mechanism can be moved back and forth freely but squeeze equally when you pull the brake handle. the free-floating movement of your cars calipers are comparable to this. 

With the wheels off, and the brake cylinder compressed, the assembly should slide somewhat freely in- and out-board. If the mechanism becomes frozen for some reason you'll get real uneven wear between the inside and outside pads. This is why the mechanic only re-greased it. Rest assured, disc brakes are all built similarly - if there was something unusual he would have noticed.

As far as the rotor, it is not secured to the hub and can can be moved around when the wheel is removed. when you put the wheel on and tighten the lugnuts the rotor is secure.

Hey just curious, do you have specs on the 1.3? HP and torque numbers? What's the redline on that engine? Thanks and good luck.

EDIT: the calipers should not be LOOSE with everything put back together though... with the brake cylinder tight and the lines bled you should not be able to move anything...


----------



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

Greg,

thanks for the info, , all sections are tight, so far so good.... 

here's the specs for the 1.3L model 

qg13de
95 ps @ 6000 rpm
12.5 kg-m @ @ 4400 rpm
6000 rpm is the red line


----------



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

sorry for the wrong info, the red line for the 1.3L engine for the sentra is 6500 rpm.....  and not 6000 rpm.....


----------

